# Sufferers new and old -- I advise watching this (first post in 6 years)



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

Take from the clip what you will. I find the clip very validating and relevant; especially as to those individuals whose DP/DR began with substance use and the embedding of a strange theme. For myself, ocd preceeded dp/dr, which I had for 3 years 07 to 2010, and has still proceeded post dp/dr. Look for more works by this man if you think an obsessive element plays a significant or even partial role in your dp/dr.

Peace


----------



## soulsearcher86 (Feb 8, 2017)

substance abuse is a huge part of what causes this... in the end it is about addressing your root mental problems, rather than the symptom of DP/DR


----------

